# Conectar motor de paso a paso marca Vexta



## Luisito (Ene 26, 2006)

Qué tal:
tengo un motor p.a.p. marca Vexta modelo C6072-9212, el cual en el trasero dice 2 fases, 5 v 1,4 A. la R de cada fase es de 7,1 ohms. mi problema es el siguiente: yo necesito usarlo como unipolar, pues así es la excitación del circuito donde debo conectarlo. como el motor tiene un punto medio en ambos devanados, o sea, salen 6 cables en total, seríasn 4 fases c/u de 3,55 ohms, creo que puedo conectarlo como unipolar, pero no sé que tensión aplicarle a c/u de estas 4 fases ni que corriente, pues estuve mirando en internet unas hojas de datos de otros motores p.a.p. de 6 cables donde ví que cuando se les cambia la excitación de bipolar a unipolar (pues los motores así lo admiten) la V no se reduce a la mitad y la I no se incrementa el doble, como yo suponía por ley de Ohm.

si alguien me pudiera ayudar, le estaré muy agradecido.

saludos: luis


----------



## David Yanez (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola buen dia, estoy animado en la movidsa de los carros rc, quiero saber como construir uno, q se requiere, o si saben de algun manual o instructivo, por internet, o e-mule os agradezco buestra ayuda. Suerte y exito

ATT: David Yanez -- Venezuela


----------



## bgcop (May 6, 2007)

luis quisiera saber si ya sabes algo mas de esos motores el que tengo yo es un c6429-9212-c1 de 8 hilos y quisiera saber datois sobre ese motor si tuvieras información te lo agradeceria.


----------



## heli (May 7, 2007)

Con esos códigos no es posible encontrar información. El código C6xxx-xxxx es el que manda marcar HP para los motores que encarga para sus impesoras. 
Intenta buscar otro código en el motor, que no sea el C6xxx-xxxx. Generalmente los motores de HP son Minebea de las séries PM35 o PM42. Lo mejor es tomar las dimensiones del motor y compararlo con los datos del catálogo de Minebea. Con eso se obtiene una aproximación de potencia, par, velocidad etc. De los datos eléctricos lo único que se puede hacer es medir las bobinas y echarle imaginación...


----------



## pepepuerto (May 7, 2007)

Hola ,mando esta pagina, espero que os ayude ,suerte y saludos
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mpp_01.html
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos17/motor-paso-a-paso/motor-paso-a-paso.shtml


----------



## zmok (May 12, 2007)

sobre los carros RC .. bueno no entendi bien que necesitas .. pero pues lo primero es tener una estructura .. el cual puedas controlar ... ya sea con motores de cd ... paso a paso ... servomotores ...etc ... 

tu etapa de control la puedes realizar con microcontrolador ... elige el que tenga los puertos necesarios para controlar tu etapa mecanica

para la comunicacion de radiofrecuencia te recomiendo los modulos TX, RX ...
TWS ..para transmision y RWS para recepcion .... con sus respectivos modulos ...HT12E (encoder) y HT12D(decoder) ... busca el datasheet de ellos y te daras una idea ..

espero haberte ayudado .. si no hazme saber tus dudas ...


----------

